# PMP Exam Study Guide 2007



## الجنزوري محمد (8 يناير 2008)

الكتاب ل PMP Exam Study Guide 2007
نموذج جديد للامتحان 



http://www.zshare.net/download/63212124057b8d/


----------



## impire (9 يناير 2008)

Thanks for sharing ...


----------



## bolbol (9 يناير 2008)

جميل جداً يا أخي شكراً لك


----------



## جمال فتح اللة (9 يناير 2008)

ممتاز لك كل الشكر


----------



## mos (9 يناير 2008)

*Kim Heldma الكتاب المميز*

نشكركم على الكتاب الرائع..kim Heldma الأصدار الأخير / الرابع

ولكل المهتمين هذا الكتاب مميز للدراسة لشهادة Pmp 
بعد كتاب ريتا وخاصة أن الكتاب يتبر مفيد لدارسى ادارة المشروعات بغض النظر عن اختبار Pmp
ومن ليس لديه وقت كاف قبل الأختبار فيكتفى بالأسئلة والأجوبة.
مع الرجاء اضافته للمكتبة
مع التمنيات للجميع بالتوفيق...


----------



## مهندسكو (10 يناير 2008)

thanks brother

but I cannot download the file

could you help me please?​


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (10 يناير 2008)

Click on URL
Then press skip id if advertising page appear 
Click on download 
Thin wait 15 sec…….
Welcome ya handasa


----------



## سمير باهبري (10 يناير 2008)

الصفحة بتاعت الكتاب منقولة خطأ

نرجو تصحيحه و شكرا

سمير


----------



## xenz (11 يناير 2008)

الرابط لايعمل نرجو التنزيل مرة اخرى وشكرا


----------



## saaaaaad (12 يناير 2008)

الرابط شغال
شكرا لك ونفع الله بعلمك


----------



## الزعيم2000 (12 يناير 2008)

رزقك الله من العلم نافعه و من العمل مقبوله و من الرزق أوسعه و حلاله
شكرا و نرجو الإستمرار بمثل تلك المشاركات المفيــــــــــــــــدة جدا


----------



## مهندسكو (12 يناير 2008)

الرابط لايعمل

ممكن تعيد تحميله لو سمحت؟


----------



## alali_abd (12 يناير 2008)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (12 يناير 2008)

هذا رابط اخر للكتاب 
http://www.zshare.net/download/64510364201528/
الله الموفق


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 يناير 2008)

اخونا الفاضل الجنزوري محمد

جزاك الله خيرا على افادتنا 

نفع الله بك 
وجعلك خيرا للناس
وخير الناس


----------



## xenz (13 يناير 2008)

شكرا للاخ الفاضل علي الرابط الجديد
وهل ممن الممكن اضافة كتاب ريتا الاصدار الجديد
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yasser ibrahim (21 يناير 2008)

thanks a lot


----------



## laith211 (26 يناير 2008)

أشكرك اخي الجنزوري


----------



## الزئبق (31 يناير 2008)

كل الشكر والتقدير لهذا الجهد والمساعدة
لنا رجاء اخر : هل ممكن اضافة ال Cd
نكرر الشكر والتقدير


----------



## اسعد ست عشر (7 فبراير 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (9 فبراير 2008)

مشكورين احواني على الردود الجميلة
اخي الزئبق اعتذر انا لا املك ال Cd


----------



## حسام علي غالب (17 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## xenz (18 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نور الزمان (18 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (18 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا كل من شارك في الرد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (2 مارس 2008)

ولو أنها متأخرة قليلا" أشكرك جدا" ياباشمهندس محمد على هذة المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## حاتم سليمان (4 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو امل (1 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير وجزاك بكل حرف جبل حسنات فانت تسهم فى مساعدة اخوانك المهندسين العرب وانت تعلم ظروف العرب جميعا خصوصا ان هذه الكتب غالية الثمن فالف شكر لك 
اخوك مهندس هادى مبارك/السودان


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (14 فبراير 2009)

شكررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## emofleh (15 فبراير 2009)

*Pmp*

شكرا على المساهمة الفعاله ولكن الروابط لا تعمل وتعيدني الى نفس المكان ز


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (15 فبراير 2009)

قمت بتحميله مرة ثانية 
http://www.zshare.net/download/55670508dbe013c2/


----------



## bryar (17 فبراير 2009)

الشكر لجهودكم ولكنني لم استطيع تحميل الكتاب ارجوا المساعدة لأنه جدا مهم بالنسبة لي


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (22 فبراير 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## bryar (24 فبراير 2009)

لم استطيع تنزيل الملف لأن الرابط لايعمل ارجوا المساعدة لأهمية الموضوع مع جزيل الشكر لجهودكم العظيمة


----------



## ابن العميد (27 فبراير 2009)

shokran jazelan
Jazak allahu Khairan


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (16 مارس 2009)

Many Thanks Ya Gnzori

This book is a very good reference


----------



## alaa eldin farag (16 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ولكن الرابط لا يفتح بالسعودية يرجي رفعة علي رابط أخر ويكون خلاف الرابد شير


----------



## abdohossam (17 مارس 2009)

يا جماعة انا عاوز اسال سؤال بخصوص موضوع التاهيل لدخلو الامتحان 
مش فاهم هوا انا لازم اكون اشتغلت فى ادارة المشروعات قبل كده ولا ايه يعنى موضوع 4,500 hours دى 
ياريت حد يقولى


----------



## badtoti (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط الخاص بالدليل فين مشكورين


----------



## ياسر العجيلي (6 أبريل 2011)

شكرا ولكن الروابط تشير الى رفع الكتاب


----------



## عاشق السهر (14 فبراير 2016)

جزيل الشكر لك . حاولت عدة مرات تنزيل الكتيب من خلال الروابط المرفقه لكن دون فائده .هل ممكن اعادة رفعه مره اخرى


----------



## عاشق السهر (14 فبراير 2016)

جزيل الشكر لك . حاولت عدة مرات تنزيل الكتيب من خلال الروابط المرفقه لكن دون فائده .هل ممكن اعادة رفعه مره اخرى


----------

